# Winterizing Lambing Jugs



## Rvrfshr (Aug 8, 2012)

We're in the process of cleaning out the sheep sheds and getting ready for winter.

Will take the bedding down to dirt and then spread garden lime over the dirt and leave it uncovered for 4-5 days.  I've read that the caustic qualities of the lime dissipate after approximately 36 hours, depending on concentration of this chemical.

It's my understanding that the lime will kill bacteria that may be present from the manure and urine the sheep have left over the summer.

Any input or ideas on sanitizing jugs would be welcomed.

Thanks,


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting topic, looking forward to hearing what other folks do. I use lime as well, then I just make sure there's a deep layer of good straw on top after raking the lime in a bit.


----------



## Alice Acres (Aug 8, 2012)

I grew up raising sheep, and in our cement floored barn we always sprinkled lime down after we cleaned the barn.

Now we have a barn with a dirt floor. We do a big cleanout every couple years with a bobcat (skidloader). The interior has no permanent walls or pens - we configure it a bit different every time. So we take down pens, do the clean, then put pens back. 

The dirt floor barn is so much cleaner, less moisture and less smell. We add grass hay bedding as needed. There is buildup, but it is very clean. These pens are not usually used full time except during lambing - they have pasture access all the rest of the time. They come in and lounge in the heat of the day, then head back out to graze. 
We don't use any lime now. It's also warmer in the winter with no cement under it (we are in MN - so that is a big deal). And less ammonia smell and humidity as well. I'm a total dirt floor convert!


----------

